# My Sword display cabinet



## markturner (8 Nov 2012)

Hi guys, one of my other hobbies also involves sharp Japanese things and I have been making a display cabinet for them for the last 6 months or so...I know, long time, but work keeps getting in the way.....anyway, here is the finished article, with a few shots of work in progress.....
































Its American Black walnut, with a maple back panel and it fits into the wall shelves I made at the same time, as you can see. The shelves are pre veneered 25mm MDF, with 10mm solid lipping on the front.

Finish is Festo oil and then renwax applied with fine wire wool and buffed off......


Hope you enjoy looking at the fruits of my labour!


----------



## Max Power (8 Nov 2012)

Lovely. I was puzzled why you had the dominoes sticking out of the side until I saw the final result


----------



## The Bear (8 Nov 2012)

Nice work mark. What's going in the drawer?

Mark


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Nov 2012)

markturner":3cbssilo said:


> Hope you enjoy looking at the fruits of my labour!


Yup, sure did. Very nice.


----------



## Harbo (8 Nov 2012)

Very nice - do you need a licence for them?

Rod


----------



## kernowjoiner24 (8 Nov 2012)

very nice, very kill bill ! as mentioned before whats the law on importing stuff like that ?


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (8 Nov 2012)

Nice but I would have liked to see the swords. I am pondering on how it would be achieve with wood though.


----------



## gregmcateer (8 Nov 2012)

The Bear":3p9ldhro said:


> Nice work mark. What's going in the drawer?
> 
> Mark



Bits of the victims! :lol: 

Very nicely done, Mark.

Funnily enough, although I know bodiddly about swords, I do know the guy that used to make them for none otehr than Wilkinson Sword.
(My very little claim to fame)


----------



## Tierney (8 Nov 2012)

Very nice, like the handles.

DT


----------



## markturner (9 Nov 2012)

Hi, Well, they are all antiques, the oldest dates from 1300..the newest is a gendaito made just before the second world war, by Nobofusa, who was classified as a national living treasure, so a top ranked smith. They are all very nice quality blades, and very valuable, so needed something nice to be shown in. Being antiques, there is no restriction on importing or owning them. Such swords are always displayed in such a way, what you see is the Koshirae, or mounts. These contain a dummy wooden blade. The actual blade is stored in a wooden scabbard or Shirasaya, for protection and its these that are stored in the drawer underneath. Here is shot of a couple of the blades in their shirasaya:






And one of the cabinet unfinished, but showing the how the blades are stored in the drawer and the simple wooden Shirasaya:






The handles, interesting, were from ironmongery direct and only cost £3 each...!!


----------



## Henning (10 Nov 2012)

Nice work! 

And very nice collection of swords!
I have had the privilege of beeing shown around the Leeds royal armoury japanese weapons section by a very knowledgeable gentleman of these things (As part of a group, i may add. Not only me). They have a fantastic collection of Japanese weapons.


----------



## jimi43 (11 Nov 2012)

With craftsmanship like that I can safely say there is no need to fall on any of the contents my friend! 

Excellent work and I trust you used Japanese chisels in the making? 

=D> =D> =D> 

Jim


----------

